# Planning of a German Railroad



## Georg (Dec 5, 2021)

Dear all,

in order to build an interesting model railroad, I have created a video. It shows all tipps and tricks that I recognized allready in the planning phase of my famous "Dampf und Diesel Bahn".

The video shows train operations as well as pictures and the track plan.

The layout is rather small. The dimension is 2,00 x 0,70 meters. However, in Z gauge it provides a lot of space. There are two train stations, a branch line and a double-track main line. The scenario is in middle Germany in the era between 1958 and 1964.

Subtitles in English language may help you to follow the tutorial.

Cheers
Georg


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice layout and very well thought out. 

Willkommen.


----------



## hogges (Dec 3, 2021)

Hallo Georg,
Sehr schön! 
Thanks for sharing and welcome.


----------



## Powlash (Oct 6, 2021)

Very cool work! Have you already started creating a train station based on it, or is it already your finished variant? I also had an idea to build a railroad with my son, but when I started watching the tutorials, I wasn't sure if I could do it=) Mechanics is almost the easiest thing here, the most difficult one is the layout of nature and the construction of the trains themselves...Yes German train stations haven`t lost their charm! Even now it`s a very comfortable transport. I often travel for work and if anyone needs it, I use the train schedule info. Very helpful on frequent trips!


----------



## Georg (Dec 5, 2021)

It is the finished variant. I built it about 10 years ago. Presently I redo the electronic, changing from analogous to digital.

Click here to see more information about the layout.


----------

